# Nubthing but a thang!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

They're heeerrrreee!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

hey, you said you were gonna send some my way!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Rhonda:dribble::dribble:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, would I love to have one of those. Nice nice nice!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

that is a beautiful sight


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

nice........


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. me like


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome Rhonda. hopefully mine will hit the mailbox today :mumbles: (i hope)


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Pretty cool looking.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

They do look good.


----------



## golfcigarjunkie (Feb 8, 2008)

I just ordered the 464 habanos...hope they are as good as the hype that is going around


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Nice! SOON!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up Rhonda! I'm hoping my 466's are waiting for me at home!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

golfcigarjunkie said:


> I just ordered the 464 habanos...hope they are as good as the hype that is going around


Trust me on this bro.. They are.. I can't wait till my two boxes show up!
Scott


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Let the nubiness begin.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*thanks for posting some close ups rhonda. i think the nubs will be the next box purchase for me. you think the havanas are the best? what are they like if you would compare them to another cigar taste wise.*


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, is all I have to say.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i am a cameroon nut, that cameroon looks fantastic. that may be my choice.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I cant wait to get mine I need some NUB


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rhonda help me--

I ordered the 460 Habanos also--where are they???


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Rhonda help me--
> 
> I ordered the 460 Habanos also--where are they???


Ummm, on the way?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure my nubs will be here soon


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *thanks for posting some close ups rhonda. i think the nubs will be the next box purchase for me. you think the havanas are the best? what are they like if you would compare them to another cigar taste wise.*


I've only smoked the one Nub last month at an event. It was the Habano and I remember it being good, but I'd be lying if I started to describe it to you now, Vice. I'll have to smoke one here in the next day or so and get back to you. Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man I can't wait for mine to show up... ordered a 5'er of each to see which will be the one I buy by the box.... if not all


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Rhonda they look great. Nice pick up.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

They look awesome!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> I've only smoked the one Nub last month at an event. It was the Habano and I remember it being good, but I'd be lying if I started to describe it to you now, Vice. I'll have to smoke one here in the next day or so and get back to you. Sorry, I'm not much help.


*
no rush. i am going to wait to purchase for a bit after the rush and hype is over. i like the idea that it is a smaller box. i may be able to play some tetris to get it into a crowded humi. i am thinking about the havana or cameroon.*


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

One big nubby family!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

In a few weeks they cross the Atlantic! :whoohoo:


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

wow they look very nice. I think I will order a box next pay check


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

My NUb, My NUb my lovely little Nub. Oh that's Fergalicious. Sorry. Now Rhonda your not going to keep all of those and SMOKE all of them are you. HA HA Flint


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Nub Nub Give! Very nice


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Rubbin my head, lookin for some lubbin from the Nubbin.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nub event in Pittsburgh tomorrow, I can't wait


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice stubs, Rhonda :biggrin: Now, go hide 'em from the hubby


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Nice stubs, Rhonda :biggrin: Now, go hide 'em from the hubby


I will find them! Buwahaha!:spiderman:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------

